# bms and iui with antibodies???



## yved33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi could anyone shed some light on a thought that dh had after our 1st iui? Dh has antisperm antibodies and we know this can cause the sperm to clump together, obviously the sample is washed before iui to try to counteract this, but we were told after the iui to have a lot of bms as well to increase chances. The thing is, if unwashed sperm go up there (tmi) and mix with the washed stuff will the antibodies affect the chances of the washed sperm, causing the clumping etc   Hope i have explained this clearly enough, i do tend to waffle and lose the thread sometimes lol!


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Yvonne,

Firstly I want to wish you lots and lots of luck for this cycle!!   

As far as I know, if you wait until after the IUI you will give the washed sperm time to start their journey. The unwashed ones will be slower and find it harder to get through the cm if they are clumping but it is still possible that they will get there. I think that by having bms you will just be increasing the chances of there being sperm there at the crucial time. I guess its just in case you ovulate slightly later than they plan for.

I would phone a nurse at the clinic and double check about this one, Im sure that they wouldn't suggest anything that would put the cycle at risk.

Take care, I will catch up with you soon.
Lots of love
Katy xx


----------

